# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 7)



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Out of all your power tools, which one is your most useful and which one is the least used tool in your shop?*












**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## Brink (Feb 10, 2019)

I don’t think I have a most useful PT.
It would be a 3 way tie, TS, BS and DP.

Least used, spindle shaper. And that’s been in storage for 6 years.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2019)

Least used tool was a grizzly floor standing drill press, took up a lot of room so I moved it to the metal shop and purchased a smaller delta variable speed bench top model that stores out of the way when not being used.
Next after that would be an old dewalt radial arm saw, but that's mostly because I want to restore it.
Most useful is hard to decide on. I'd say it's equal chop saw, band saw, jointer, planer, table saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2019)

My Rockwell bandsaw has always been my most used tool, for many years now. Least used is my spindle sander. I very seldom use it but it is great and the only tool that can do the job when I do need it. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 10, 2019)

My 10” jet table saw 
My hand held electric planner


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> My 10” jet table saw
> My hand held electric planner



Wendell reminded me, I change my least used answer. I haven't used my handheld planer in probably 3 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 10, 2019)

Most used is my table saw. The least would be my chop saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 10, 2019)

Most useful would be the CNC and the least mortise machine. I have never used it since I got it ten years ago. But if I need one I have it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tough call there... Dewalt Cordless Impact Driver, Cordless Drill, cordless impact.

Bandsaw is probably the most used stationary device, bumping the table saw out as it got shoved over out of the way, when I moved the bandsaw in. 

Followed by my Harbor Freight Belt/Disk sander, and my bench grinder.

Least used... The half dozen functional corded drills I own. 

Chop saw is not far ahead of them, but only because I have to drag it out and set up saw horses to use it. It will be incorporated into the work bench when I find time and money to close off and dedicate a bay in the shop to wood working. Definitely on a slide out shelf so it will still be portable, and so I can slide the Jointer in that slot on the bench, utilizing work surface and rip fence for multiple tools. In down sizing work area, like Greg, I've been looking for a bench top drill press that suits my tastes, for the right price. Old drill press will remain out in the steel/mechanical work area of the shop. 

Had contemplated 10" table saw purchase, but in thinking downsizing my woodworking area, my little 9" saw might be more easily stashed in the limited shop area. And, I can build portable cabinets sized to serve as an outfeed table, or incorporate the saw into a portable work bench, or something.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 10, 2019)

Most used is a toss up with the lathe, band saw and table saw in contention. 

Least used, as in never, is a Grizzly shaper. A Craigslist purchase from several years ago, brought it home and set it in the corner. Apparently the previous owner never used it either. But there’s hope for it. I’m going to try using it as a router table for my stool build. Got it out last week, cleaned it up, squared up the fences, turned it on to make sure it still worked and figured out I needed a spindle adapter/collet for the router bits. 

Tracking a package slowly crossing the country is painful if you really need something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2019)

Bandsaw is probably tops for me followed by the lathe.

Least used is probably a mortiser that I bought years ago when I was making furniture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 10, 2019)

I'd have to say the CNC is the most used.
As for least used........oh crap, there's tools in there that don't even belong in a woodshop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 10, 2019)

The tool used most is definitely the lathe...least used tool is the craftsman router/shaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow , great stumper.
Most used are the lathes, followed by the bandsaw.
Least used—hmmmm... would have to be the shaper/router, with the planer a close second.
To me, tools are like guns..... better to have and not need— instead of needing & being in trouble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 10, 2019)

Least used - compound miter saw. I've contemplated selling it because of how little I use it, but for the little bit I'd get for it, I might as well hang on to it and use it the maybe once per year I drag it out.

Most used - table saw. If I was forced to give up all stationary or bench top power tools and could only keep one, it would be my table saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 10, 2019)

Cross up between router amd tablesaw, I use both alot. If I find I am not using something, I sell it off. I don't have space for things I don't use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 10, 2019)

Most useful and I can’t live without is the jointer planer combo and then my bandsaw.

Least used power tool is my hand held planer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2019)

Table saw, jointer, router table, doing mostly display cases and flag boxes for flatwork lately, so I use all the above almost daily. Least used; probably my biscuit joiner...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 11, 2019)

Table saw, band saw, lathe - most used.

Least used - at the moment it's my router. Or maybe scroll saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 11, 2019)

Most used is table saw 
Least used is cored drill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 11, 2019)

@ripjack13 how about you? Which ones do you find useful and which ones stay on vacation for most of the time?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2019)

My most used is tied between the lathe and the bandsaw.
Least used is my chopsaw....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2019)

You got a hammock tied between your lathe and bandsaw???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 12, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> My most used is tied between the lathe and the bandsaw.
> Least used is my chopsaw....



Why does the chop saw get no love? Seems like a tool that is always at the back end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Indespensible when needed, but portable, so typically set it out the way, and not plugged in all the time. Were it worked into the bench, and plugged in all the time it wood get used far more on my end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 12, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> Why does the chop saw get no love? Seems like a tool that is always at the back end.



Because these are so much nicer to use

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 12, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> Why does the chop saw get no love? Seems like a tool that is always at the back end.


Not so in my shop, it's a centerpiece more or less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 12, 2019)

Mine gets used quite often as well. But like @rocky1 elluded to...it is accessible.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 12, 2019)

Brink said:


> Because these are so much nicer to use
> 
> View attachment 160615



I do like that ever since you first posted it. But, you will change your mind once I give you a piece of 12/4 Lignum Vitae, Pernambuco and Pink Ivory to cross cut very thin slices of deli cold-cuts and cheeses lives to exactly 1/8” thickness  that I want on my hero.


----------



## Brink (Feb 12, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> I do like that ever since you first posted it. But, you will change your mind once I give you a piece of 12/4 Lignum Vitae, Pernambuco and Pink Ivory to cross cut very thin slices of deli cold-cuts and cheeses lives to exactly 1/8” thickness  that I want on my hero.



Hero or wedge?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> I do like that ever since you first posted it. But, you will change your mind once I give you a piece of 12/4 Lignum Vitae, Pernambuco and Pink Ivory to cross cut very thin slices of deli cold-cuts and cheeses lives to exactly 1/8” thickness  that I want on my hero.



No problem....
https://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-many-mallet-misdeads.35101/#post-478604

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 12, 2019)

These responses have been interesting as they show how diverse our woodworking techniques and requirements are. Several have mentioned not using a portable hand planer but I use one quite often to see what a slab of wood looks like before I chop it up into bowl blanks. I also use my 12" chop saw daily. My 18" bandsaw is probably the most used big tool followed closely by an 8" Delta jointer and DeWalt planer. Least used for me is a mortiser followed closely by a scroll saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex Beck (Feb 12, 2019)

The electrical outlet.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> No problem....
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-many-mallet-misdeads.35101/#post-478604



I remember that one. That was impressive. Did you have to see the Chiro for a period of time? Let me see what I have in my shop........I do have a 4” thick figured pink Ivory that my bandsaw does not agreeable to (it is actually the operators lack of experience). You probably do a better job slicing through it cleanly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

